# أين الآلهة الأخرى والديانات البعيدة في الكتاب المقدس؟



## خادم البتول (18 أكتوبر 2012)

واحد من الأسئلة التي يرددها عادة التائهون خاصة من خلفية إسلامية والذين هم على وشك الإلحاد كلية هو سؤال الديانات الأخرى البعيدة ـ كديانات الهند والصين ـ وكيف أن الكتاب المقدس، شأنه شأن القرآن، لا يتناولها أو على الأقل يذكرها. وبالطبع يشير عادة هذا السؤال، ولو ضمنا، إلى أن السبب في ذلك هو بعد هذه الديانات الأخرى على الأقل جغرافيا عن موقع الأحداث ومن ثم جهل الأنبياء ـ أو بالأحرى دعاة الوحي ـ بها.


وبداية فإن السؤال نفسه سؤال "إسلامي"، يتكون بالأساس داخل "*عقل إسلامي*" ثم يأتينا كالعادة باحثا عن الإجابة في "*المفهوم المسيحي*". بعبارة أخرى: إذا كان لدينا كتاب يذكر الإله فيه عقائد "*اليهود والنصارى والصابئين والمجوس*" ويشتبك معها مباشرة، عندها يجوز السؤال: *وأين الطاويين والبوذيين والهندوس*؟ ألا يعلم هذا الإله بوجودهم؟ أم لا يعنيه أن يفند عقائدهم أيضا كي تصل إليهم رسالته؟ هذه الأسئلة إذن مشروعة تماما بالنظر إلى منطق هذا الكتاب نفسه.


أما الكتاب المقدس فلا يجوز معه نفس السؤال، ببساطة لأن خطابه يختلف كلية، وأهدافه تختلف كلية، وفلسفته تختلف كلية:


حركة القرآن تنطلق من "*مركز*" الدائرة نحو "*محيطها*": الخطاب يبدأ من نقطة صغيرة (محمد/مكة) ثم ينتشر خارجا (يثرب ـ اليهود ـ الصابئين ـ النصارى ـ المجوس ـ الفرس ـ الروم ـ إلخ). حركة الكتاب المقدس عكس ذلك تماما: تبدأ من المحيط الخارجي (كل العهد القديم وكل أنبيائه وأحداثه وبالجملة كل التاريخ البشري) وتتجه في العهد الجديد نحو المركز (يوحنا المعمدان، ثم السيدة العذراء، ثم أخيرا في قلب المركز السيد المسيح). "*منطق*" هذا الكتاب إذن يختلف كلية، فموضوعه ومحوره هو السيد المسيح وبشارته، وهو ما يكتمل في العهد الجديد فيصبح اسم الكتاب نفسه "الإنجيل"، أي البشارة: بشارة الغفران، بشارة الخلاص، بشارة الملكوت، بشارة التقديس، بشارة البنوة، إلى آخر البشارات أو "الأخبار السارة" التي ارتبطت جوهريا بشخص السيد المسيح.


لذلك سرعان ما يأخذنا العهد القديم إلى شعب الله و"مملكة الله" وكيف ولدت، كيف كبرت، كيف كانت تصعد وتشرق وكيف كانت تغيب وتغرب.(1) هذه المملكة في رحلتها لا تنشغل كثيرا بأرباب العالم وآلهته، ولا تحارب مَن تحارب في طريقها إلا بأمر الرب، لأن الله ذاته في الكتاب المقدس هو الهدف ومملكته هي القصد.(2) حتى آلهة كـ"البعل" أو "عشتاروت" لا يشتبك الكتاب مباشرة معها إلا حين يزيغ بسببها شعب الله أو تلطخ بالرجس هيكله. هكذا منذ *آدم*، سريعا تضيق الدائرة حول *نوح*، ثم من كل أولاد نوح تضيق حول *سام*، ثم من كل نسل سام تضيق ليقف التاريخ قليلا على باب *إبراهيم*، خليل الله، أبي الآباء.


ثم تمضي الرحلة صعودا وهبوطا، من انتصار إلى انكسار، من عبودية إلى تحرر، من مجد في أورشليم إلى سبي في بابل، من ملوك في أبهة سليمان إلى رعاة في بساطة عاموس، هكذا تباعا حتى نبلغ أخيرا صراخ المكابيين في لحظة تغيم فيها الرؤي، فنعرف أنه زمن المخاض وأن الليالي حُبلى. لكننا سرعان ما نعبر بحر الضباب وبرية التيه وندخل أخيرا كنعان العهد الجديد: عندئذ تضيق الدائرة تماما، وعندئذ ينحني التاريخ كله خاشعا عند أعتاب عذراء من الناصرة اسمها *مريم*. ها نحن أخيرا وجها لوجه أمام البشارة الكامنة في رحم الأيام منذ البدء؛ منذ السفر الأول ذاته: "لا يزول الصولجان من يهوذا ولا عصا القيادة من بين رجليه *حتى يأتي شيلون صاحب الأمر* وله يكون خضوع شعوب ـ رابطا بالكرمة جحشه وبالدالية ابن أتانه، غاسلا بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه"!(3)
 



 

هكذا بين الخفاء والتجلي، بين التلميح والتصريح، بين النبوءة والتحقق، يدور الكتاب المقدس كله حول البشارة العظمى ويفيض برموزها ونبوءاتها وهي محور كل حركته. هذه البشارة تنمو بدورها تدريجيا في العهد الجديد حتى تكتمل، وحين تبلغ الكمال فعندئذ، *وفقط عندئذ،* في النهاية تماما، تأخذ حركة عكسية و*تنطلق أخيرا من المركز إلى المحيط*؛ تتوجه لأول مرة نحو الخارج، ذلك على لسان السيد المسيح ذاته: "*اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم*"!(4)


فـ"جميع الأمم" هنا تجيب السؤال، وتكفينا، لأنها عبارة لا لبس فيها: *جميع الأمم*. لكن التشويش يتراكم منذ البدء بسبب السؤال ذاته، لأن "*منطق*" السؤال نفسه فاسد، يبدأ بـ"*مقدمات*" قرآنية ويبحث عن "*نتائج*" إنجيلية. 


لو أن أخوتنا التائهين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس جيدا وتشكلت من داخله أفكارهم ما نشأ السؤال في عقولهم، لأن حركة الوحي وأهدافه هنا تأخذ مسارا يختلف كلية عن نظيره في القرآن. نعم، لم يتعرض السيد المسيح على سبيل المثال لعبادة *شيڨا *في الهند، التي هي في أقصى الأرض، ولكنه أيضا لم يتعرض لعبادة *أوزوريس *في مصر، التي هي على مرمى بصره. لم يشتبك مع عقيدة المايا في آخر العالم، ولكنه أيضا لم يشتبك مع عقيدة المجوس أو اليونان أو حتى السامريين الذي كان يلقاهم في طريقه. من ثم افتراض الجهل بديانة ما لأنها كانت بعيدة عن موقع الأحداث افتراض باطل، *على عكس الحالة القرآنية التي تعدد صراحة العقائد القريبة والمجاورة.*

*
غير أن الأمر لا يقف عند هذا الحد...*


لو أننا انطلقنا من الكتاب المقدس حقا لأدركنا أن السيد المسيح حين يقول "جميع الأمم" فهو *عن عمد *يذكر هذه الأمم هكذا جملة وضمنا؛ ومنذ ولد وحتى صعد *عن عمد *لا يعددها ولا يسميها ولا يشتبك معها تفصيلا. لماذا؟ هنا يجيب القديس بولس الرسول: لأنه "*ليس يهودي ولا يوناني*، ليس عبد ولا حر، ليس ذكر وأنثي، *لأنكم جميعا واحد* في المسيح يسوع".(5) التفصيل من ثم والتمييز يتعارض ابتداء مع فلسفة الكتاب كلها ومع أهدافه الأعمق، والتي تؤسس بالأحرى منذ البداية لمفهوم "*الواحد*"، وليس "*الكثرة*"، وهذا الواحد هو نفسه "*الله*" ولا سواه! هذا في الحقيقة من أهم وأعمق وأروع المفاهيم المسيحية كلها: لم تعد اليوم حركة الوحي أو "*الحضور الإلهي*" من المركز نحو محيط الدائرة، ولا من محيط الدائرة نحو المركز، بل بالأحرى صار كل واحد فينا هو *المركز *ذاته، *لأن المسيح "الواحد" صار في "الكل".*


لهذا تحديدا يسمي المسيحيون أنفسهم "*أبناء الله*"! ويشرح لنا القديس العظيم أثناسيوس الرسولي هذا السر في عبارة باهرة الدلالة إذ يقول: لسنا أبناء (الله) بالطبيعة، إنما *الابن فينا*... *الابن الذي فينا يدعو أباه*، ويجعله أبانا نحن أيضا... إننا أبناء وآلهة لأن الكلمة فينا... روح الكلمة فينا يدعو أباه أبانا من خلالنا.(6)


* * *​ 

*والخلاصة*: حركة الوحي في الكتاب المقدس وموضوعه وفلسفته وأهدافه كلها يختلف كلية عن نظيرها في أي كتاب آخر. الكتاب المقدس ليس *"دائرة" تتسع لتكريس سيادة عالمية، وإنما "مركز" يطوي كل العالم ليشرق بالأحرى ملكوت روحي*؛ لا يوجد في القلب منه إلا *الله وحده *ولا يوجد إلا مجد الله وبهاؤه ونوره. على ذلك لا يستغني فقط الكتاب عن ذكر ما تؤمن به الأمم قريبا أو بعيدا، بل إن الذكر نفسه يتعارض ابتداء مع فلسفته وأهدافه.


فيا أيها التائهون: لو أنكم تريدون فهم المسيحية حقا *فاغسلوا الإسلام أولا عن رؤوسكم *ثم اقرأوا كتابها جيدا، خاصة العهد الجديد. اقرأوه لا بعين الرضا ولا بعين السخط ولكن فقط *بعين الحياد وطلب الفهم*، حتى تنطلق ختاما أفكاركم وأسئلتكم من داخل المسيحية، لا من خارجها، ومن فضاء حقائقها، لا من سجون أوهامكم عنها.


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*الإشـارات:*

(1) بقولنا "مملكة الله" و"شعب الله" لا نكرس على الإطلاق لأية مفاهيم عنصرية فيما يتعلق بـ"شعب الله المختار". ورغم كل ما قد نجد في التلمود والتراث اليهودي عموما تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن اليهودية اليوم، خاصة عند المحافظين والإصلاحيين، تذهب إلى أن "المختارية" من أكثر الأفكار التي أسيء فهمها قديما وحديثا وينفون أن ينطوي معناها على أي تمييز عنصري يخص اليهود دون بقية البشر. أما الأرثوذكس فيركزون على المفهوم الديني الكهنوتي بوجه خاص، وهو أن شعب إسرائيل "مملكت كوهانيم" (مملكة كهان) فمن ثم يكون المقصود في النهاية عند الجميع هو أن "المختارية" لم تكن "تمييزا" جنسيا أو عنصريا بقدر ما كانت "مهمة" أو "دورا" اختار الله اليهود للقيام به، وهو المفهوم الذي نأخذ به هنا في هذا المقال. (بالطبع يخرج عن هذا التعميم البعض، خاصة في مدارس "الكابالا" القديمة، إذ يميلون نحو مفهوم عنصري واضح، كما يخرج عنه أيضا في الاتجاه المضاد الحركة البنيوية الجديدة، التي ترفض بالأحرى فكرة "المختارية" كلها).

(2) "حروب الرب" مبحث كبير، وموطن نقاش طويل، ودائما محل نقد وشبهة، غير أن هذا يخرج عن نطاق بحثنا هنا ولا يؤثر على مقاصدنا. من ثم لا يعنينا فيما يتعلق بهذا المقال سوى التأكيد فقط على ما يلي: *أولا*: أن حروب بني إسرائيل لم تهدف أبدا إلى نشر الدين اليهودي (التهوّد أو الموت)، وإنما كانت عقوبة من الله جاءت بيد شعبه كما جاءت من قبل بالطوفان في زمن نوح وبالنار والكبريت في سدوم وعمورة (ذلك بعد أن غرقت أيضا هذه الشعوب الوثنية التي حاربها إسرائيل في الزنا والشذوذ وكل الرجاسات والشرور، إلى حد تقديم القرابين البشرية وحرق الأطفال أحياء لأجل أن ترضى أوثانهم). *ثانيا*: أن هذه الحروب لم تكن تشريعا أو سُـنة، عامة دون تحديد زمني، كما لم تتوجه للعالم كله باسم "الجهاد" أو الحرب المقدسة، مطلقا دون تحديد مكاني جغرافي، وإنما توجهت فقط*لمجموعة قبائل محددة عددها سبعة* (كلهم مذكور في التثنية، وعدا *هؤلاء السبعة لم يقاتل اليهود بأمر من الله إلا المديانيين والعماليق، ولكل منهما أسبابه). ثالثا وأخيرا: أن انتصار الله لبني إسرائيل في هذه الحروب لم يكن امتيازا خاصا لأنهم شعبه المدلل، بل قصم الله هذا الشعب نفسه حين زاغ عنه وابتعد، وسمح بهزيمتهم على يد أعدائهم، وسمح بدمارهم ووقوعهم مرتين في السبي، وضربهم بالجوع ثلاث سنوات لأجل الجبعونيين،** ولم يكن الجبعونيون شعب الله المختار كي ينتصر الله لهم، ولكنه ميزان العدل الذي لا يُحابي ولا يميل.*

(3) التكوين 10:49-11، والصياغة تفسيرية تعتمد أكثر من ترجمة.

(4) متى 19:28

(5) غلاطية 28:3

(6) النص يورده الأب تادرس يعقوب في تفسيره للإصحاح الرابع من رسالة غلاطية، والنص كاملا يقرأ: *لسنا أبناء بالطبيعة، إنما الابن هو فينا؛ أيضا الله ليس أبانا بالطبيعة** بل آب الكلمة الذي فينا وهو فيه وبسببه نصرخ: "يا أبَا الآب"... الابن الذي فينا يدعو أباه، ويجعله أبانا نحن أيضا. فمَن لا يكون الابن في قلوبهم بالتأكيد لن يقدروا أن يدعو الله أبا لهم. إننا أبناء وآلهة لأن الكلمة فينا، هكذا سنكون في الابن وفي الآب، وسنحسب واحدا في الابن وفي الآب... روح الكلمة فينا يدعو أباه أبانا من خلالنا.*

* * *​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم اليد التي كتبت هذا الموضوع والرب يجعل منه منارا يرى الكثيرون من خلاله نور الحقيقة.

كل كلمة في الموضوع لها ثقلها ومكانها. وقد اخترت منه موجز الرد على السؤال بشكل نقاط:





خادم البتول قال:


> "*اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم*"!
> فـ"جميع الأمم" هنا تجيب السؤال، وتكفينا، لأنها عبارة لا لبس فيها: *جميع الأمم*.
> السيد المسيح على سبيل المثال لم يتعرض لعبادة شيڨا في الهند، التي هي في أقصى الأرض، ولكنه أيضا لم يتعرض لعبادة أوزوريس في  مصر، التي هي على مرمى بصره. لم يشتبك مع عقيدة المايا في آخر العالم،  ولكنه أيضا لم يشتبك مع عقيدة المجوس أو اليونان أو حتى السامريين الذي كان  يلقاهم في طريقه.
> أو اليونان أو حتى السامريين الذي كان  يلقاهم في طريقه.
> افتراض الجهل بديانة ما لأنها كانت بعيدة عن موقع الأحداث افتراض باطل،




وموجز ما بَيَّنْتَهُ عن عِلَّة السؤال التي هي نفسها عِلَّة كل الشبهات وسؤ الفهم للكتاب المقدس، وبشكل نقاط أيضا...​ 




خادم البتول قال:


> *منطق*" السؤال نفسه فاسد، يبدأ بـ"*مقدمات*" قرآنية ويبحث عن "*نتائج*" إنجيلية.
> لو أن أخوتنا التائهين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس جيدا وتشكلت من داخله أفكارهم ما نشأ السؤال في عقولهم،
> لو أنكم تريدون فهم المسيحية حقا ............................ثم *اقرأوا كتابها جيدا*، خاصة العهد الجديد. اقرأوه لا بعين الرضا ولا بعين السخط ولكن فقط *بعين الحياد وطلب الفهم*، حتى تنطلق أفكاركم وأسئلتكم من داخل المسيحية، لا من خارجها، ومن فضاء حقائقها، لا من سجون أوهامكم عنها.
> *لا يستغني فقط* الكتاب عن ذكر ما تؤمن به الأمم قريبا أو بعيدا،* بل إن الذكر نفسه يتعارض* ابتداء مع فلسفته وأهدافه.


----------



## amgd beshara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ خادم البتول دراسة اكتر من رائعة و وافيه
الرب يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من كل نعمة و بركة بحسب غناه في المجد


----------



## خادم البتول (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*أمـة:

*أنا في الحقيقة مندهش، لأني كنت أشعر أن شيئا ما ينقص هذا الموضوع، ولم أفهم أبدا ما هو حقا هذا الشيء إلا اليوم بعد أن طالعت أخيرا هذه الرسالة! هذه يا سيدتي بالأحرى "*تـتـمــة*" لكل ما كتبت، *لا يكتمل الموضوع بدونها*. وهذا بالضبط ما كان ينقصه: أن يأتي شخص آخر، وبالضرورة ليس أنا حتى لا أكرر نفسي بنفسي، فيلتقط أهم النقاط معا ـ هكذا بالضبط كما فعلتِ ـ ومن مجموعها ينظم في الختام هذا العقد على صدر الموضوع .

  أما أن يكون هذا الشخص الآخر الذي يغوص في بحيرتي فيلتقط منها اللؤلؤ ـ أو الأحجار ـ لأجل أن ينظم أخيرا هذا العقد... أقول: أما أن يكون هذا الشخص الآخر هو تحديدا أختنا وأمنا الغالية *أمـة *فهذا بالحقيقة شرف في حد ذاته. بل سلمت يدكِ أنتِ سيدتي  وسلمت عينكِ التي قرأت وفحصت وجمعت وصاغت. كنتِ أنتِ تحديدا التي كتبت لي قبل شهور أننا نكمل بعضنا بعضا، من ثم اسمحي لي أن أعتبر الموضوع منذ اللحظة موضوعا مشتركا، يقدمه اليوم كلانا معا، وإن كنتُ بالطبع أتحمل وحدي عبء النقد عن أي تقصير فيه. 

  دام يا سيدتي صليبك وارتفعت منارتك، وليكن سبب بركة وليكن كما قلتِ منارا لأجل الباحثين عن النور وعن الحقيقة. النعمة معك دائما. :16_4_10:


----------



## خادم البتول (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> شكرا استاذ خادم البتول دراسة اكتر ....




بل أنا الذي يشكرك أستاذ *يوحنا المصري *(سنظل هكذا نتبادل لقب الأستاذية حتى تكف عنه يوما ما إن شاء الله كما طلبت منك )...
​ بل أنا الذي يشكرك أستاذ *يوحنا المصري *على قراءتك وعلى فضلك وكرمك معي دائما بالتعليق والتقدير والتشجيع والمحبة. هذه في الحقيقة ليست سوى مشاركة بسيطة في المعزوفة المستمرة التي يقدمها هنا كل الأحباء معا، مثل الأخوة "سرجيوس" و"عبد المسيح" و"إليكتريك" و"دراجون" و"سوارد" و"الأستاذ يوحنا المصري" بالطبع ، وغيرهم، ناهيك عن "العزف المنفرد" الذي يأتينا بين حين وآخر من "باول" و"مولكا" و"أغريغوريوس" وبقية "المخضرمين" .​ 
فمع كل هؤلاء أتشرف بالمشاركة البسيطة، ثم في النهاية حين أتلقى مثل هذا التقدير أو المديح فبالحقيقة أتمتم: ليس لنا يارب ليس لنا، لكن لاسمك اعط مجدا. لاسمك القدوس ارفعنا يا ربنا لنكون عن جدارة سفراؤك. الرب يباركك أخي الجميل، ولتثمر فيك نعمته كما أرى دائما في تلقائية تعليقاتك وبساطة تعبيراتك ونقاوة قلبك. سـلام ونعمـة. :16_4_10:​ 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية الرب يباركك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Well don brother one of the best ever i have read .....! and that all answer the question whom the gentile ....! it means all the deferent back ground and faith so fare about Jesus Christ salvation on the cross


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع  خادم البتول 
وفى غاية الاهمية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
تقبل مرورى 
واسمحلى اقيم الموضوع ​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو تغيير عنوان الموضوع 
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الحقيقة أنني في غاية الحرج. كان *القديس أنطونيوس *يقول: "إن احتمال الكرامة أصعب من احتمال الإهانة"! الإهانة التي تطيح بالعقل وتجعل الدماء تغلي في العروق: الأن أصعب من كل هذا الكرامة! أصعب من التحكم وامتلاك النفس عند الإهانة والغضب امتلاكها عند المديح والثناء، حين يتلقى الإنسان الإطراء من أجمل الناس ومع ذلك لا يميل ولا يحيد ولا ينتفخ ولو لحظة في قلبه. أي أنكم في الحقيقة أيها الأحباء تضعوني هنا في اختبار كبير جدا . لماذا؟ هل أسأت إليكم؟ 


في النهاية لا أملك إلا أن أشكر محبتكم، وأن *أكرر*: أبدا لست أنا الذي يكتب هذه الكلمات. كل ما بها من نقص وضعف وتجاوز فقط مني، أما كل ما بها من كشف أو جمال أو حق فهو بالقطع ليس مني. وعليه فكل فضل لي هو أنني فقط أعرف هذه الحقيقة البسيطة، من ثم أخلي ذاتي ما استطعت كي تنطلق النعمة، شاهدة بنفسها، لنفسها، وعلى نفسها. أما ضعفي فـ"نحاس يطن وصنج يرن" لو كنت دون محبة، لذلك فمن هؤلاء الأطفال الذين يضربون أروع الأمثال في الأخطاء الإملائية والنحوية  ـ من هؤلاء الأطفال ما زلت في مدرسة المحبة أتعلم!

* * *​ 
*حبيب يسوع*: الرب يباركك أخي وأستاذي الجميل. دائما يسعدني أن أرى اسمك في موضوعاتي. *رأفت برسوم*: أشكرك على تقديرك وكلماتك، وأحار هل أطلب منك أن تكتب بالعربية لأجل تواصل أفضل مع الجميع، أم تبقى مميزا هكذا بهذه الإنجليزية التي لا تكتب إلا بها . *رورو نبيل*: تسعدني طلتك الجميلة دائما ويشرفني أختي الغالية أن تقرأي ما كتبت، ناهيك عن تقييمه. أراك واحدة من أروع وأنشط الأعضاء ومن أكثرهن حضورا هنا في المنتديات المسيحية، ولهذا في ذاته تقدير كبير جدا في قلبي . أشكرك على كل شيء، ربنا يباركك. *ناراواس*: شكرا لحضورك ومتابعتك. العنوان يرد على موضوع جاءنا قبل فترة في قسم الأسئلة، ولكن تجاوز السائل أثناء النقاش فتم إغلاق الموضوع قبل أن تصله الإجابة الوافية. أما من حيث المبدأ فلا ضير من التغيير لو أن هناك عنوانا أفضل في تقديرك، بشرط أن يتجاوب مع محرك البحث لو أن أحدهم جاء مستقبلا للبحث عن هكذا سؤال. عدا ذلك أترك الأمر للأخوة المشرفين فيما يتعلق بالعنوان. 


أخيرا أشكر كل كلماتكم، الماضية والآتية، إن كان هناك بعد ما يأتي، ولا نطمح إلا أن يكون سبب بركة كما قالت أختنا الغالية *أمة*. السبح لله والمجد دائما، السبح والمجد وكل كرامة لسيدنا *أبي الأنوار *شمس البر، الكرمة التي تجمعنا أغصانا. النعمة مع جميعكم آمين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

يسلموا إيديك ....الموضوع رائع و الاسلوب بسيط و جميل و سهل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع فعلا رائع و مكتمل حقيقي
و طريقته جميلة و مبسطة الكل يفهمها
ربنا يزيد من معلوماتك الجميلة
ويبارك في اسلوبك الراقي المتميز
و يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​ عفوا، أعتذر، نسيت الإشارة أيضا إلى *التقييمات *العديدة التي ضاعفت من هذا التقدير وإحساسي به، مع كل ما يصاحب التقييم عادة من كلمات مُحبة رقيقة. وعليه فمع كل الذين شرفوني هنا بالتعليق، هناك أيضا الذين شرفوني بالتقييم:
​ أمـة ورورو ورأفت وحبيب والأستاذ يوحنا المصري: كل المحبة، شكرا لكم. *سيكرت فلاور*: تقييم ثمين من قلب ثمين. تقديري الكبير لحضورك وقراءتك ومتابعتك. وبالمناسبة لا يمكن لـ"زهرة" أن تكون "سرية" لأن العطر رغما عنها يملأ المكان . شكرا سيكرت. *شقاوة قلم*: أسعدني كثيرا هذا التقييم. وجودك في ذاته كان مفاجئا، رغم علمي أن القطط لا تترك مكانا إلا دخلته وفتشت فيه . كان تحليلك للأسلوب كاشفا ورائعا ودالا في ذاته على الذكاء الفائق، كما عهدناكِ دائما  شكرا شقاوة. *الملكة هيلانة*: أيضا كعادتها، بهجة أينما حلت، بركة كيفما كتبت. "حاضر على عيني" يا ملكة، عندي بالفعل "نوتة" أسجل فيها كل ديوني . الملكة هي في الحقيقة أول أصدقائي "رسميا" في منتدى الكنيسة، ولو بدأت في الحديث الآن معها، أو عنها، ما انتهيت أبدا لا اليوم ولا حتى غدا. شكرا يا ملكة. :16_4_10:

*إيريني*...............​ 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> يسلموا إيديك ....الموضوع رائع و الاسلوب بسيط و جميل و سهل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 * 
إيريني *وصلتني رسالتك وتقييمك وأنا الآن على الهواء أكتب هذه الرسالة نفسها . وحيث أنني أعشق التاريخ فلك يا أختي الغالية موقعا خاصا جدا في قلبي، مثل الملكة هيلانة. هناك نهر في قلبي سميته "نهر هيلانا" وأضأت لها الضفتين أنوارا في عيد ميلادها، لكن الرب ساعتها لم يسمح أن تعرف هذا أو أن أرسل لها أيا مما كتبت! فكذلك لك أيضا مثل هذه الحفاوة الخاصة جدا عندي، رغم أن طرقنا لم تتقاطع كثيرا، لكن عملك في التاريخ القبطي هنا في المنتدى كان رائعا، أسعدني كثيرا وتعلمت منه كثيرا. أشكركِ سيدتي على التعليق وعلى التقييم، ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وقلمك المميز. :16_4_10:​ 
...............................
​ الآن أرى *موكي *هنا أيضا... هذا الصباح عجيب ​ 



moky قال:


> موضوع فعلا رائع و مكتمل حقيقي
> و طريقته جميلة و مبسطة الكل يفهمها
> ربنا يزيد من معلوماتك الجميلة
> ويبارك في اسلوبك الراقي المتميز
> و يفرح قلبك دايما​




لكنني لن أطيل مع *موكي *الجميلة، لأنني بالأمس فقط شاركتها فنجان القهوة وأظنها مـلـّـت الحديث معي . موكي في الحقيقة أنت آخـر ما اكتشفت في منتديات الكنيسة من "استثناءات"، خاصة أنك بدأت ونشطت خلال الفترة التي كنت غائبا فيها. أشكرك أختي الغالية كثيرا على كلماتك وتقديرك، خاصة وأنني أعرف كم هو رائق صاف عذب هذا القلب السلسبيل الذي تخرج منه هذه الكلمات. ربنا يزيدك ويحميكي ويباركك ويفرح قلبك أختي الجميلة. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> لأنني بالأمس فقط شاركتها فنجان القهوة وأظنها مـلـّـت الحديث معي



بالعكس ده انا ماكنتش بحب القهوة  وحبتها من الحوار الجميل اللي كتبته 


بس انا الكلام كان كبييييييييييييييييير جدا عليا 

قولت لأ يا موكي خليكي كدة غلبانة و على قدك 

هتدخلي في حوار مع مين بس ...

انا طبعا ماستحقش الكلام الكبييييييير اووي ده 

ربنا يباركك لتشجيعك صغار النفوس اللي ذي حالاتي 

و يفرح قلبك دايما :16_14_24:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أكتوبر 2012)

من أرشيف مداخلاتى  فى  باب   مناقشة  سابق  فى الموضوع  ذاته:  - :
[الشق الاول لماذا لم يتم ذكر ديانات وشعوب ومعتقدات دول شرق اسيا او دول افريقيا الوسطى والجنوبية او 
دول اوروبا او الامريكتين في القرأن او الانجيل او التوراة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 
أمن المعقول ان الانبياء جميعهم عليهم السلام لا يعرفون بوجود بشر هناك وهل الشعوب 
المذكورة ارسلت لهم انبياء ورسل وان لم يرسل لهم فكيف سيحاسبهم الله وما هو 
مصيرهم؟؟ 

>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد المسيحى 
:
1- 
سكوت الله عن ذكر - أمورٍ ما- فى سرد القصص فى عموم الكتاب 
المقدس..
ليس معناه الاوحد بالضرورة أن الله [يجهل !!]ذلك > ففي إيماننا المسيحى الاقدس:إلهنا 
الصالح القدوس إله إيجابي يهتم بكل ما هو للبنيان وللاعمار الروحى والدينى 
والثقافي..... فذكر أمور قد يكون أمراً سلبياً ... هناك أمور السكوت عن 
ذكرها أفضل واسلم وأنسب فليس كل مايعرف يقال وليس كل ما يعرف يقال فى كل 
وقت لكل أحد فى أى مكان .. الكتاب المقدس الالهى التوراة والانجيل كتاب 
روحى تقووى عقيدى .. لم يرسل ليزايد على دين ما أو يناظر دين ما .. وهو ليس 
كتابا لا فى التاريخ ولا فى الجغرافيا ولا فى الانثروبولوجى ..و لا فى 
الايدولوجى ...السكوت ممكن يكون حكمةً عظيمة لعدم تسريب تفاصيل لمؤمنين فى 
أماكن ما لم يتعرضوا لهذه الثقافات والاديان ... ]  
ليس   كل وقتٍ   مناسب  - وليست كل مناسبةٍ  ... مُنَاسِبة ..    
وليس   البشر فى كل العصور وكل الاماكن  - فيهم الكفاءة والتــأُهُـــل  لهكذا   تعرض   ولهكذا تناظر او تفنيد من اى نوع ......ه


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الحقيقة أنني وزعت كل الزهور التي جئت بها هذه المرة من بستان سيدتي، كل زهرة لصاحبها، عدا *زهرتان اثنتان *فقط لم يأذن الرب حتى الآن أن يتقاطع طريقي أبدا مع أصحابهما. الزهرة الأولى لـ"أسطورة متكاملة" ما زالت مجهولة للكثيرين، حتى لشخصي المتواضع، وكأنها مكتوبة بلغة سرية قديمة، وكأننا لم نكتشف بعد "حجر رشيد" الذي يفك لنا شفرتها ويكشف أبجديتها. هذه هي الأخت الجميلة "*كلدانيـة*". (بلغوها فضلا عني السلام، خاصة وأن طائرتي توشك بالفعل على الإقلاع.. فقط لبعض الوقت، بمشيئة الرب). 

*الزهرة الثانية *لهذا الرائع، دكتور *إليكتريك*، القلم الأخضر المتميز، والقلب الذي نراه رغم كل الكلمات الكبيرة والألفاظ الضخمة الرنانة قلبا بسيطا طيبا نقيا، بل فائق النقاء في الحقيقة. نراه هنا في اللاهوت الدفاعي خاصة، مثل مولكا وباول، نراه يشن أحيانا "غارة جوية" مفاجئة أو يقدم "قصفا مدفعيا ثقيلا" على أحد الأحباء المسلمين، لكننا رغم هذا نعرف أن ناره وقنابله وباروده وكل قواته بالأحرى جاءت كلها من مملكة ما زال الجمال فيها حاكما وما زال شرعها التسامح والمحبة، وأن وراء كل هذا الدخان يتوارى في الحقيقة ربيع باسم .  




ElectericCurrent قال:


> من أرشيف مداخلاتى  فى  باب   مناقشة  سابق  فى الموضوع  ذاته.........




  تحياتي أخي الحبيب: أعتقد أنني قرأت هذه المداخلة، كما قرأت غيرها، ثم من مجموع ما قرأت في النهاية كتبت. أي أنها الأساس الذي تعلمت أولا منه قبل أن أتجاسر وأبدأ الكتابة . بكل الحالات هي إضافة متميزة دون شك للموضوع، ويكفي بصمتك عليها، بل يكفي تشريفك لي بالحضور. أشكرك د. إليكتريك على التعليق وعلى التقييم، ربنا يباركك أخي الحبيب ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك المتميزة. شخصيا لست أدري لماذا جاءتك هذه الزهرة التي كنت أحملها لأجلك . ربما ليس كل ما تفعل هنا وما تقذف من نار وقنابل، ربما بالأحرى جهدك الرائع في "القراءات الليتورجية" و"السنكسار" ـ فيما أظن ـ ربما هو السبب . تحياتي ومحبتي. :16_4_10:

* * *​ 
*عبود عبده عبود *ـ *حبو أعدائكم*: ليس صدفة أن يأتي تقييم جديد منكما معا. لأجلي أيضا ـ أعرف ـ تخبئ "سيدتي" لأجلي أيضا بعض الزهور مع "الخاصة" بينكم، أصحاب القلوب النقية الصفية البهية العاطرة، وهذا التقييم لا شك إحدى أجمل هذه الزهور . شكرا عبود، وشكرا حبو. :16_4_10:


* * *​ 
*أخيرا د. باول*: تقييمك وتشجيعك شهادة كبيرة أعتز بها جدا، وهو بالفعل "مسك الختام" بالنسبة لي هنا. ربنا يبارك دائما ويزيد هذه العقلية وهذه الموهبة الكبيرة، أو بالأحرى هذه "القلعة" التي تقف شامخة في اللاهوت الدفاعي فتحمي الجميع بأسوارها. شكرا د. باول. :16_4_10:

* * *​


----------

